# best 12 gauge blanks



## bsandersortho (Oct 12, 2008)

I am trying to find the loud 12 gauge blanks to use for simulating hunting situations with wingers.

I have used the Fiochi poppers but these are not very loud compaared to ones used at many of the hunt test's.

What brand would y'all recommend? Which discount store?


----------



## bsandersortho (Oct 12, 2008)

The Fiocchi's I tried before were the primed hulls.... not the true blanks.

Should I be considering the Fiocchi 12 gauge blanks or the Day's End Pro-Pop or is something else loluder for a 12 gauge.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

If you mean field trial poppers, one of the sponsers of this site, Dog's Afield sells them. You can link to them right from this page.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

bsandersortho said:


> I am trying to find the loud 12 gauge blanks to use for simulating hunting situations with wingers.
> 
> I have used the Fiochi poppers but these are not very loud compaared to ones used at many of the hunt test's.
> 
> What brand would y'all recommend? Which discount store?


www.uniqueshotshells.com Best price and very loud.


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

the Fiocchi's Trial blanks are the loudest I have used and the flame out the barrel of the gun help for the late evening marks for the dog 
they work great for me

David Jansma


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Fiocchi blanks are almost too loud...We use about all the brands. All the other brands I've tried are all similar, in performance and price,except the Winchesters lately. 

The Dog's Afield blanks have/had a video or picture demonstrating that theirs are the safest since they have no projectile at all.

John Lash


----------



## Joel Thorstad (Nov 10, 2007)

I'll 2nd Unique shotshells, absolutely the best quality and price.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

We use Unique also.


----------



## wilddog (Dec 25, 2008)

I have tested all brands of poppers in The Winger Mate and found that for the money the Days End pro poppers were the loudest at 300 yards ,400 yards.There is a video on www.doubleshotretrieverproducts.com that shows a propopper being fired at 300 yards with vary windy conditions.
John


----------



## Bobcanoes (Jul 31, 2008)

Unique Shot Shells are used at most Hunt Test and Field trial that I have been to. They cost $1-2 per box cheaper than any others.

http://www.uniqueshotshells.com/


----------



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

Do the Unique shells have anything that actually comes out of the barrel?

We tried a case of the days end poppers and had little specs of stuff everywhere, in the dogs eyes the handlers eyes glad to get to the end of that case. Guns needed to be cleaned alot to keep them working
Went back to Fiocchi primers, not as loud but alot cleaner


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

webfootkennel of IL said:


> Do the Unique shells have anything that actually comes out of the barrel?
> 
> We tried a case of the days end poppers and had little specs of stuff everywhere, in the dogs eyes the handlers eyes glad to get to the end of that case. Guns needed to be cleaned alot to keep them working
> Went back to Fiocchi primers, not as loud but alot cleaner


We use Unique exclusivly. They have a ground corn cob filler and use a paper disc over the powder. Very little if any blowback and bio-degradable. I highly reccomend them and they run about $6.00 -$7.00 a box.


----------

